# Letting the Spanish Target Shooter Outside



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Today is the first chance I've had to shoot outside. While the weather has been nice enough, my schedule hasn't let me have enough time. The family headed to the inlaws for a get together so I took the opportunity to shoot a little.

Ever since I got my frame from Gaspar (gaboxolo), I've been practicing as short distance. My first shots at the longer distance showed...I was shooting way high. After about 10 or 15 shots, things are starting to come around.

Here is a 5 shot round at a 1 1/2" target...and I can finally say it...at 33ft! :rofl: . I didn't use a tape to verify it, but if you have seen any of my videos from last year, you will recognize the range.






I'm just happy to be outside.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. Looks like your taking to that new style. What kind of bands are used and where do you get them?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That certainly seems to be working very well for you, GW!!! Do I see a trip to the Spanish Championship shoot in your near future???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Lovely!!!!

The true spirit of slingshot target shooting: nice weather, an awesome slingshot, fun and accuracy!!!! 

Thanks for sharing!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting. Looks like your taking to that new style. What kind of bands are used and where do you get them?


Thanks Treefork....The bands are the true, original Spanish gum rubber that we have been hearing about for so long. Gaspar was generous enough to allow me to get a few sets. I'm hoping that he and his father decide to start up selling frames and bands....I really like them an will be wanting more. They are 5mm wide and 2mm thick. The pull is sweet...just over 5 pound pull at my draw.



Charles said:


> That certainly seems to be working very well for you, GW!!! Do I see a trip to the Spanish Championship shoot in your near future???
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you Charles...I would love to go over there and play....I say play because I've watched enough videos to know that no matter how much I practice, I don't think that I could compete with them. All of the shooters that I have watched seem so friendly...they really love what they are doing.



Quercusuber said:


> Lovely!!!!
> 
> The true spirit of slingshot target shooting: nice weather, an awesome slingshot, fun and accuracy!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q....a day like this is what I needed to recharge my attitude. After 4 days of training at work, and 8 days in a row of work coming up....this should keep my spirits up till I can do it again.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shooting Todd! 4/5 is superb! Keep it up. I can't wait to get outside more myself. Enjoy that shooter and don't miss that catchbox!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Real nice shooting Todd! 4/5 is superb! Keep it up. I can't wait to get outside more myself. Enjoy that shooter and don't miss that catchbox!


Thank you Slinger...I have, in the past, missed that huge catch box. I still have to repair the screen, but luckily, the window was open and didn't break. It really gets my attention when I'm at full draw and someone walks by the window....I guess it makes my concentration better.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome shooting my friend..cool looking shooter...

So just asking ..when you know your going to be shooting outdoors at you cath box...is the not a way too put up a roll up shade..or blind ..or just a double

layer of tarp...then take down when done shooting.....Maybe old fashion 1" wooden doors folding shutters....fold over the window when shooting...when done

open the shutters doors...you know what I am talking about...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...Thank you very much.

At one time, I put up a huge tarp every time I shot. It would take longer to put it up and take it down then to do the shooting I would do. Now, if I'm going to use a new frame, test bands cuts that I've never used or any time I use a PFS, I put up the tarp, or start very close to the catch box, of go to my basement and start there. The shot that went into the screen was from a PFS....the one style that I still have problems with...mainly because I rarely shoot them.

I'm not going to put shutters on one window and not the other 20+. My house looks bad enough with out that.

The fact of the matter is...I'm not afraid of putting a round into the window....I have faith in my aim. What I do worry about is someone down range. The number one rule for me is that there is no one down range that could be hurt. Safety of others is always my top priority.

I do appreciate the advice.

Keep shooting and having fun

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Todd!  Looks like you were having a good time! That shooter looks interesting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Randy....thank you. Any time I'm shooting is a good time...whether it's arrows or steel....it's all good.

This frame is completely different than the frames I've shot in the past. I do have another Spanish style frame, but it's not as ergonomic as this one and the bands are completely different. I'll get it down pat one of these days.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool shooting thanks for the video

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

looks like you've go it pretty well dialed in.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello Treefork. Great shooting. Have you tried using flat bands and tubes on those Spanish shooters?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That thing's crazy!

Talk about super-specialized 

Great shooting, especially with a brand new form!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Cool Todd! Spanish Style too!!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic Master, great style, adactación has been perfect, 
nice slingshot, enjoy it a lot.

:wave: .. Alf


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Excellent shooting! Cool little shooter too! I can't hardly wait for the weather to warm up and snow to go here, so as I can get outdoors to shoot.


----------

